# Alt-Teile-Sammlung



## Schwarzspecht (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich momentan gerade dabei bin, aus meinem Uralt-Trek und einer freundlichen "Rahmen"-Spende (nochmals Danke Jürgen, das Radl wir deinen Namen bekommen!) eine neue Stadtschlampe aufzubauen, hatte ich die Idee für einen Kumpel ein Low-Budget Hardtail aufzubauen - aus dem was dann noch übrig ist und was man evtl. hier an Spendenteile bekommen kann.

Also: suche Altteile, die zu Schade zum Wegwerfen aber für ebay schon zu alt oder abgenudelt sind, Hauptsache es funzt noch (eine Weile). Habe:

> RS Julie
> Laufräder (muss ich aber noch checken)
> älteres DX Schaltwerk (7fach?)
> Sattel
> div. Kleinteile

Rest "fehlt", also: ab in den Keller - ist für einen guten Zweck, der gute Mann hat wirklich ein paar Kilo zuviel auf den Rippen ;-)


----------



## andi1969 (31. Mai 2008)

2x Scott Reifen 26x2.0.....brauch die Teile, nicht kaufen willse auch keiner,also spende ich die Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 2x Scott Reifen 26x2.0.....brauch die Teile, nicht kaufen willse auch keiner,also spende ich die Teile



Mille Grazie - dafür besorg ich dir mal ein Paar Michelins für lau ...


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2008)

Ich hab noch einen verstellbaren 1 1/8" Ahead-Vorbau.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen verstellbaren 1 1/8" Ahead-Vorbau.



immer her damit, und danke!


----------



## black soul (31. Mai 2008)

hi wolfgang

hab da eine ältere LX mit 3 blättern und innenlager. die war so stahlblau
68 er  breite. nur die eine schraube zum kurbelbefestigen links fehlt leider. sattelstütze ritchey ich glaub 27, 4 , dürfte um die 30 cm lang sein. ritchey skuzzy logic steuersatz, ich hoffe der ist komplett.
wenn du es brauchen kannst gerne, sag mir wie  die übergabe sein soll.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Mai 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> hi wolfgang
> 
> hab da eine ältere LX mit 3 blättern und innenlager. die war so stahlblau
> 68 er  breite. nur die eine schraube zum kurbelbefestigen links fehlt leider. sattelstütze ritchey ich glaub 27, 4 , dürfte um die 30 cm lang sein. ritchey skuzzy logic steuersatz, ich hoffe der ist komplett.
> wenn du es brauchen kannst gerne, sag mir wie  die übergabe sein soll.



Abholung! Schick mir mal ne PN mit Telefon, danke!


----------



## andi1969 (31. Mai 2008)

Hab noch gewühlt *Lenker Flatbar 600mmbreit und 25,4 Durchmesser*

Kannst morgen mitnehmen


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Juni 2008)

Abend,

im Keller liegen noch:

LX Schalthebel (Vorne 3x, hinten 9x)
LX Umwerfer (Topswing)
Lenker FSA XC 280 Riser
Vorbau FSA OS 270
Sattelstütze FSA 31,6 mm, 400 mm lang
Gabel Rock Shox Tora 302, 80 mm.

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass mein Keller zu klein ist. Vielleicht sollte ich umziehen .


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> im Keller liegen noch:
> 
> ...



Ich nehme  A L L E S !!!!!!

Wann, wo, wie? Wir könnten uns beim BHS treffen ...
Nee, im Ernst, das könnte mein Kollege mitnehmen - darf ich ihm deine Tel.-Nummer weitergeben?

Ansonsten fehlen mir nur noch Kleinigkeiten wie Rahmen, Laufräder und Bremsen -> riecht nach ebay!

Ihr seid großartig, danke!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Juni 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Ich nehme  A L L E S !!!!!!
> 
> Wann, wo, wie? Wir könnten uns beim BHS treffen ...
> Nee, im Ernst, das könnte mein Kollege mitnehmen - darf ich ihm deine Tel.-Nummer weitergeben?
> ...



Klar, kannst meine Nummer weitergeben.

Ich hab auch noch einen Laufradsatz Regida Taurus 2000.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Klar, kannst meine Nummer weitergeben.
> 
> Ich hab auch noch einen Laufradsatz Regida Taurus 2000.



Du hast doch nicht etwas das Cube zerlegt?????

Bist ein Schatz  ....

Nummer ist weitergegeben, der Frank wird sich bei dir melden.


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2008)

Bei den Laufrädern kommts drauf an ob du mit Scheibe oder V-Brake aufbauen willst, da hab ich eventuell auch noch was.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern kommts drauf an ob du mit Scheibe oder V-Brake aufbauen willst, da hab ich eventuell auch noch was.



Also, wie schon mehrfach geschrieben: ich nehme alles !!!
(und gebe auch gerne wieder zurück, was nicht gebraucht wurde ...)

Wenn ich wüsste, was für einen Rahmen ich bekomme -  ist ja auch für Steuersatz etc. Thema. Was hättest du denn?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Juni 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht etwas das Cube zerlegt?????



Nee, die Teile waren in meinem Zahnwalt Rad drin. Ich hab die da ausgebaut und gegen was vernünftiges ersetzt. Den Rahmen hab ich dann durch den Cube Rahmen ersetzt und dem Museum für moderne Kunst in Uzbekistan gespendet.

Eigentlich stand hinter meiner Teile Tausch- und Sammelaktion ja mal ein Plan aber da komm ich die nächsten Jahre eh nicht dazu.


----------



## mjA (3. Juni 2008)

-Satz ältere Pedale (waren am FX 25 von Scott im Urszustand dran 2002).

-für den Lenker-> Griffe von Scott


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juni 2008)

mjA schrieb:


> -Satz ältere Pedale (waren am FX 25 von Scott im Urszustand dran 2002).
> 
> -für den Lenker-> Griffe von Scott



Ja, gerne - schickst mir ne PN mit Telefon?

Den Chamäleon-Rahmen würde ich auch nehmen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Juni 2008)

@ mjA & Eike, da ich die Teile nicht downloaden kann, schickt mir doch bitte eure Tel.-Nummern per PN, danke!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

habs mir jetzt - weil Scheibenbremse erworben - mit dem Rahmen schwer gemacht. Es muss halt einer mit Disc-Aufnahme sein. Hab jetzt aber Co-Sponsoren fürs Geburtstags-Bike gefunden und würde dann auch was bezahlen ...

Also, weiß jemand von einem HT-Rahmen 17-19", Disc-Aufnahme?


----------



## eL (20. Juni 2008)

den rahmen für umme? oder darf der wat kosten? darf es stahl sein?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> den rahmen für umme? oder darf der wat kosten? darf es stahl sein?



Ich dachte bis ca. 50 EUR, Stahl wäre okay. Wenn teurer, müsste ich weitere Co-Sponsoren finden! Wichtig ist halt Disc-Aufnahme. Hättest du was?


----------



## bigurbi (22. Juni 2008)

bei ebay bekommt man für 60-70 eur ganz brauchbare neue alurahmen mit scheibenbremsaufnahme. für den zweck sollte das reichen, oder...?

und wenn wir grad so schön beisammen sind: ich hab enorme probleme mit knackgeräuschen an meinem bike und da ich schon n haufen geld für neuteile ausgegeben habe (erfolglos) wollte ich mal fragen ob mir vllt jemand was leihen kann - bräuchte entweder ne hollowtech II kurbel oder ein octalink innenlager damit ich die kurbelgarnitur mal als verursacher untersuchen kann. wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

achja, wegen altteile: ich kann noch nen sattel, nen schwalbe semislick und ein paar lenkergriffe anbieten


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Juni 2008)

bigurbi schrieb:


> bei ebay bekommt man für 60-70 eur ganz brauchbare neue alurahmen mit scheibenbremsaufnahme. für den zweck sollte das reichen, oder...?
> 
> und wenn wir grad so schön beisammen sind: ich hab enorme probleme mit knackgeräuschen an meinem bike und da ich schon n haufen geld für neuteile ausgegeben habe (erfolglos) wollte ich mal fragen ob mir vllt jemand was leihen kann - bräuchte entweder ne hollowtech II kurbel oder ein octalink innenlager damit ich die kurbelgarnitur mal als verursacher untersuchen kann. wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte
> 
> achja, wegen altteile: ich kann noch nen sattel, nen schwalbe semislick und ein paar lenkergriffe anbieten



... Kurbel und Lager kann ich dir aus meiner Altteile-Sammlung gerne ausleihen. Kriegst ne PN mit Telfonnummer!


----------



## eL (22. Juni 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Ich dachte bis ca. 50 EUR, Stahl wäre okay. Wenn teurer, müsste ich weitere Co-Sponsoren finden! Wichtig ist halt Disc-Aufnahme. Hättest du was?



naja ich hab ja immer noch den rotor rahmen aus stahl 19 zoll im keller liegen.

100 müsst ich aber mindest verlangen sonst bekomm ich die schwäbische anwartschaft wieder aberkannt wegen begünstigung und so... kennst das ja


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> naja ich hab ja immer noch den rotor rahmen aus stahl 19 zoll im keller liegen.
> 
> 100 müsst ich aber mindest verlangen sonst bekomm ich die schwäbische anwartschaft wieder aberkannt wegen begünstigung und so... kennst das ja



Das wird mir zuviel - aber danke fürs Angebot. Der ist bei ebay sicher mehr als 100 wert ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juli 2008)

So, bald gibt's Fotos: Der Rahmen wird gerade lackiert (mit Sprühdose, sieht bislang ganz ordentlich aus), hellelfenbein und olivgrau im "Bergwerk-Look". Bike-Mechaniker für Hilfe bei Steuersatz-, Gabel- Kurbeleinbau ist auch gefunden ...

Fehlende Teile: 0
D.h. müsste alles zusammen haben ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. August 2008)

... nie wieder Alt-Teile-Bike - das steht fest!

Habe jetzt soweit alles montiert (danke bluesky!!!), nur in der Schaltung scheint die Seuche zu sein. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere einen Tip:

> Umwerfer LX: will nicht so recht passen, Schwenkbereich nach Aussen (gr. Kettenblatt) nicht ausreichend, Innen schlägt er gegen das Sitzrohr. Was ist los: falscher Umwerfer für mein Sitzrohr, Innenlager (68 mm) ???

> Schaltwerk XTR: habe ich mich dusselig angestellt oder was? Nippel vom Schaltzug scheint sich heftigst im Schalthebel verklemmt zu haben (das ist mir wirklich noch nie passiert, ich schwör!) und lässt sich kein bißchen bewegen. Gibt es da noch Rettung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> > Schaltwerk XTR: habe ich mich dusselig angestellt oder was? Nippel vom Schaltzug scheint sich heftigst im Schalthebel verklemmt zu haben (das ist mir wirklich noch nie passiert, ich schwör!) und lässt sich kein bißchen bewegen. Gibt es da noch Rettung?



Das hatte ich auch schonmal. Wenn gefühlvolles Wackeln nichts hilft kannst du den Schalthebel relativ einfach auseinander bauen und den Zug lösen.
Zum Umwerfer hab ich so aus der Ferne auch keine wirkliche Idee. Parallel zu den Kettenblättern steht er ja oder?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schonmal. Wenn gefühlvolles Wackeln nichts hilft kannst du den Schalthebel relativ einfach auseinander bauen und den Zug lösen.
> Zum Umwerfer hab ich so aus der Ferne auch keine wirkliche Idee. Parallel zu den Kettenblättern steht er ja oder?



Habe am Schalthebel schon alles weggemacht, was ging (also alle Plastikdeckel etc.). Ich schau's mir nochmals an.

Umwerfer steht parallel - am Innenlager kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen: wäre es schmaler, würde das Sitzrohr komplett im Weg stehen ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. August 2008)

Ist die Kurbel für 9fach-Ketten? Wenn Du einen 8fach verbaut hast, ist der Abstand zwischen kleinem und großem Kettenblatt vielleicht größer wie der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers. Kann ich mir eigentlich aber nicht vorstellen.

Was noch sein kann, wenn Du schreibst, dass der Umwerfer an Sattelrohr anschlägt ist, dass deine Tretlagerachse zu schmal ist. --> Breitere Achse


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. August 2008)

Das mit der Kurbel checke ich nochmals.

Ein breiteres Tretlager würde nichts nutzen, das große Kettenblatt wäre dann ja noch weiter aussen. Den Herstellerangaben traue ich allerdings nicht mehr - hat beim Sitzrohr auch nicht gestimmt. Verbaut ist übrigens ein 68 mm BSA, ein "Alt-Teil" halt.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. August 2008)

Aaaaaaalso, der Schalthebel samt Schaltzug ist nicht zu retten (frag mich bitte niemand, wie ich das geschafft habe).

Wenn jemand einen Rapidfire Schalthebel rechts 8/9 fach überig hat ....

Das Schaltproble vorne scheint ganz einfach an einer zu langen Achse des Innenlagers zu liegen - sind ca. 5 mm zuviel, die dann zum großen Blatt fehlen.


----------



## radler0815 (6. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe noch Innenlager mit 107 oder 110 mm Achse im Keller liegen, müssten ggf. etwas aussen entrostet werden, sollten aber noch laufen. Könnte das gewünschte bei Bedarf mal in Karlsruhe vorbeibringen, am besten machen wir einen Ort/Zeit aus. Wird sonst noch was benötigt? Habe auch noch Reifen etc. über.
Gruß


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Oktober 2008)

radler0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe noch Innenlager mit 107 oder 110 mm Achse im Keller liegen, müssten ggf. etwas aussen entrostet werden, sollten aber noch laufen. Könnte das gewünschte bei Bedarf mal in Karlsruhe vorbeibringen, am besten machen wir einen Ort/Zeit aus. Wird sonst noch was benötigt? Habe auch noch Reifen etc. über.
> Gruß



sorry, lese das erst jetzt. hast in meinem urlaub geantwortet und dann ist der fred wohl wieder abgetaucht ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Oktober 2008)

Sodele, wie durch ein Wunder habe den Antrieb heute Vormittag zum Funktionieren gebracht (werde langsam zum Shimano-Semi-Profi-Schrauber) und das Radl ist dann soweit fertig. Möchte mich nochmals bei allen Spendern bedanken und ganz besonders beim Kollegen Landei, der so ziemlich das meiste angeliefert hatte - vielen Dank!

So zum Radl: nachdem ich die Julie für 'ne flasche Wodka bekommen hatte, war klar, es muss ein Rahmen mit Disc-Aufnahme her. Da gab Ebay nicht so viel her und zweimal war ich dann zu langsam oder zu geizig. Also Neurahmen (phosphatisiert!) für 45 EUR gekauft und - trotz einschlägiger Warnungen - ans Sprühen gemacht. Das Ergebnis sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick ganz nett aus, in Wirklichkeit taugt der Lack aber nix und wird wohl bald verschwunden sein ...

Ausstattung ist ein Deore-LX-Mix mit einem - jawoll - XTR-Schaltwerk, Tora-Gabel, Magura Julie und der uralte San Marco Sattel von meinem ehemaligen Rennrad. Hier ein paar Eindrücke (weniger aus Stolz, sondern aus Erleichterung präsentiert):


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2008)

..ist doch gut geworden für ein Low Budget Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (3. Oktober 2008)

hi Wolfgang!

Reflektoren an den Pedalen?  das ist ja schlimmer als ein Seitenständer


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hi Wolfgang!
> 
> Reflektoren an den Pedalen?  das ist ja schlimmer als ein Seitenständer



*Nichts* ist schlimmer als ein Seitenständer  - Halt doch ein Seitenständer am Viergelenker


----------



## black soul (3. Oktober 2008)

> Nichts ist schlimmer als ein Seitenständer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Oktober 2008)

Von mir auch einen Daumen. Schicker Rad.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hi Wolfgang!
> 
> Reflektoren an den Pedalen?  das ist ja schlimmer als ein Seitenständer



..au Gonzales versucht witzig zu sein...das ging ins Auge gell Herr DauerStänder


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..ist doch gut geworden für ein Low Budget Bike



Ja, danke! Wenn ich es nä. Mal zum Stammtisch schaffe erzähle ich euch noch die "Off-Takes", also die Pleiten-Pech-und-Pannen" Geschichten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

